# hashimotos help



## barrineau (Jul 16, 2011)

I was not supposed to see the docoter for another month, but went ahead and checked my labs early because i have been having some hyper symptoms. 2 months ago increased my synthroid dose by 1 extra tablet a week, which is the equivilent of only about 19 mcg extra a week. (so now i take tirosint 125mcg 5 times weekly)
my labs prior to the increase :
tsh 2.030 range: 0.464-4.68
free t4 1.01 range: 0.78 -2.19
free t3 2.5 range: 2.3-4.3

labs 2mth after increase:
tsh 0.501 range 0.464-4.68
free t4 1.2 range: 0.78-2.19
free t3 level was a send out so not available yet

I have heard that some people have hyper symptoms with hypo labs and vice versa.. do you think this is the case??
I have a lot of muscle pain and occasional muscle twitches, and blurry vision which has persisted since my diagnosis. but just recently i started feeling anxious and legs felt shakey like i was hyper. i saw a rheumatologist to rule out any other autoimmune disorders that could cause the muscle pain and he didnt find anything abnormal except hyperactive reflexes that he said could be from the dose of thyroid meds im taking... any suggestions...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

barrineau said:


> I was not supposed to see the docoter for another month, but went ahead and checked my labs early because i have been having some hyper symptoms. 2 months ago increased my synthroid dose by 1 extra tablet a week, which is the equivilent of only about 19 mcg extra a week. (so now i take tirosint 125mcg 5 times weekly)
> my labs prior to the increase :
> tsh 2.030 range: 0.464-4.68
> free t4 1.01 range: 0.78 -2.19
> ...


Hi and welcome! As you know the Free T3 will be very important. However, the FT4 does not reflect hyper. Tirosint is T4 only; correct? It's new on the market so I thought I would double check.

The other possibility is low ferritin.
Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And I do say that w/o knowing what your FREE T3 is.


----------



## barrineau (Jul 16, 2011)

hey, thanks for your reply. yes tirosint is t4 only. do you think that i can just be a little jumpy from the medication increase. I have read where sometimes the medication can make you feel a little hyper without having hyper labs. I tried to click on the ferritin link but it wouldnt work. can low ferritin levels make you symptomatic as well


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

barrineau said:


> hey, thanks for your reply. yes tirosint is t4 only. do you think that i can just be a little jumpy from the medication increase. I have read where sometimes the medication can make you feel a little hyper without having hyper labs. I tried to click on the ferritin link but it wouldnt work. can low ferritin levels make you symptomatic as well


Try it now, please. Sorry about any inconvenience.

.Serum ferritin is a test for total body iron storage and is my favorite and the best test to measure iron status. Low serum ferritin ALWAYS identifies iron deficiency.

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

The answer is yes. You will be amazed once you go to the link. But, it is all tied in together most usually. Many w/thyroid disease have low ferritin.


----------

